# photobucket hacked



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

The other night when I posted pics of the boys and dogs, I kept having problems with photobucket. Guess this is why
http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=1285

Wonder if me uploading those at that time, is why so many people can't see my pics? hmmmm....


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

You are probably right Tritia - what a pain. Good for you being able to figure this out.


----------

